# How 'bout some Varsity love?



## Doohickie

I picked up this Schwinn Varsity Sport last week.  The serial number tells me it's a 1973 model- the upscale one that came withe fenders 

Here are my pics.  If you have an old Varsity, let's see it!


----------



## Ciscokid

cannot wait to this bike in person.(on a Dallas Sunday ride).the fenders really set the bike off!,i have had two but not the right size!..the Varsity is a true classic!. I  hope it's a keeper for ya...i'am always scanning C/L for "THE RIGHT ONE".....


----------



## Doohickie

A couple of more recent shots.  The Varsity Sport is now a Varsity Tourist, something Schwinn didn't make in 1973.


----------



## Monark52

Very nice bike. I just picked up a mint Collegiate deluxe 5 spd and it rides nice! I usually avoid anything with a derailer but i couldn`t pass it up for $10!!
Anyway, your bike looks great, even better with the new handelbars.


----------



## chris crew

*I had*

the 24" varsity sport. My first 10-speed, 1972-3(?). Unfortunately, it was during the polariod craze and I doubt there is an image of it that hasn't faded away. Rode it everywhere.

Traded it in on a Schwinn Le Tour--my first "real" 10-speed. Rode it everywhere else.


----------



## RiverCityCyclist

Here's mine 52/16 single speed now


----------



## BadDad

*Electro-Forged Love*

More of these produced then any bike ever...  
http://sheldonbrown.com/varsity.html 
I can testify having assembled several trailer loads of them during early 70's bike boom!   Beautiful minti models like ones you've posted exist as lasting tribute to Chicago Schwinn that was!  We recently sold an exceptional 1971 20" Sierra Brown "Sport" - with OS branded rubber and though my all-time (sentimental) faves are long gone(??) this fixie my youngest and I put together a few years ago keeps rolling 
http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2005/dec/TomDeen.htm
It's so nice to see others up here as well!  Thanks.


----------



## 1953BelAir

I have always been into balloon tire bikes and sting rays. My father always told me about his 65 violet varsity he had when he was a kid. I finally found one for him. I didn’t realize how nice these bikes really are and how fun they are to ride. Down tube shifters and sprint components. The photo of my Dad's newly acquired original violet one is below. I am working on a 64 Terra Cotta varsity now for myself. Looks like I was bit by the Varsity bug.

Enjoy,
Dan


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Back in the mid 80s, at the end of the Varsity era, I had a Schwinn import 10 speed, I think it reused the Traveler name. My Corvette was parked out of sight and mind, road bikes were on my mind. I ended up selling the Traveler, and bought a Voyageur, another import. It was a neat, light machine, but the suburban New Jersey streets were too much for the delicate alloy rims. It got so bad that the rear rim would start to taco when I went around a corner! The solution, of course, was to find an old Varsity on trash day, and swapped the S-6's on! Later, the bike was stolen from the bike rack at high school. I ended up finding a Huffy 10 speed and spraying it green and black camo to make it too ugly to steal!


----------



## vincev

*My original Varsity*

Here is a picture of my 69 Varsity.It is 100% original down to the cables and tires.I also have my wifes that is also 100% original.I have them hanging in front of about 30 other higher end road bikes.I keep them up front because they bring back some good memories even though they were not ridden much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## hwstem

Nice looking Varsity's.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I just scored an 80 Varsity "Tallboy"! Going to do this up with touring bars, a Brooks saddle, and maybe fenders, it'll become a 5 speed too.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Super Tall!! Awesome


----------



## kingsting

Here's my violet 65' Tourist I brought back to life this summer. I still have a few things I want to do to it.


----------



## jeep44

There's a Varsity for sale today in the Detroit CL for $25, and he will throw in a women's Huffy,too.


----------



## slapsley

I have the same bike, sunset orange, but mine's a '74, and much rougher than yours. upgraded to alloy quick release rims i grabbed off my early 70's Nishiki project, as well as old school schwinn centerpull brakes. i'd like to put fenders on and i really like the velo orange hammered ones on velo-orange.com. future upgrades involve bar end shifters aero levers, panniers and racks, and a leather saddle. great bike and bulletproof. enjoy it!


----------

